# How accurate do you think wives tales and theories are??!!



## bsmalmasm

just curious, there are so many old wives tales from heartbeat, cravings, the way you carry, the eyes, the ring test and so many more..then you have these theories on skull and nub and placenta placement gosh so many different ones, not to mention Chinese gender chart........anyways im curious, which ones proved right for you and wrong, some ppl swear by certain ones and some ppl (like me) just think its all for fun.........opinions anyone on what you think or what worked/didn't work for you!?!?!?!


----------



## bsmalmasm

anyone??? I don't care how accurate they actually are lol I love doing them anyway!!! just thought it would be a fun topic to discus...what symptoms you've had and what your having..did the theories prove true or false!!!!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

With the Chinese gender calendar, it was correct for DD but then I found that they all differ, they're actually hard to work out too as some do it from the age of current age in conception and some use your Chinese lunar age of conception.

Predicted :pink: this time with the calendar on babycentre.


----------



## nicem815

So far, for me, the baking soda test and the necklace test said girl. Some others said boy! So I'm about 50/50 right now haha


----------



## KylasBaby

The baking soda test was right for me. So was the chinese gender calendar (only when using my lunar age, incorrect using my regular age). Cravings were right too. Skull theory was correct as well.


----------



## Captain

I looked at the Chinese calendar and did four different old wives tales before my gender scan, they all said girl and my gender scan told me that's what we're having! Still just a bit of fun though :)


----------



## bsmalmasm

I have done several old wives tales and most said boy....

*sleep on left side-boy
sleep on right side-girl
.....................................BOY

*dangle a necklace over your palm,
back and forth-boy
circles-girl
......................................BOY

*heart rate above 140s-girl
heart rate below 140s-boy
...................................GIRL (143-146)with previous two both girls they were 165 and up

*extreme nausea-girl
little or no nausea-boy
...................................GIRL(with previous two girls I didn't have nausea or sickness)

*craving salt, cheese, meat-boy
craving vegies milk and sweets-girl
................................BOY(with previous two girls I wanted sweets, this one I want chips and pizza and burgers and cheese)

*showing your hands palm up-girl
showing hands palm down-boy
...................................BOY

*intuition 
.............................BOY

*more acne-girl
no change or cleared acne-boy 
...............................BOY

*carrying all in the belly out front-boy
weight in your hips and bottom-girl
....................................BOY(I can tell im carrying diff than with prev girls I spread all over with them and im all belly with this one)

*carry high-girl
carry low-boy
................................BOY (even doc said I was carrying low with this one)

***tried the baking soda twice...one time it did nothing-girl
second time it fizzed on the top a little-boy***

***Chinese gender prediction-I noticed there are several different ones and ive tried like 20 lol and mre times than not it said boy***

ive tried so may lol this is just a few.....am I obsessed lmao!!!!
went for u/s at 20w tech was really brief and wouldn't let me watch the u/s she asked if I knew what I was having I told her no and her reply was "well I have not seen anything yet" then right after she turns the screen around and it says its a girl...not really convinced tho bc my u/s don't look anything like my previous two girls and I have seen several boy u/s that look just like this one....so were going Saturday the 31st and having 3d-4d-hd live done!!!!!


----------



## bsmalmasm

lol sorry for such a long post.....

also has anyone else had really dry skin...like extremely dry...I heard the hands being dry was a sign of a boy...but my legs r terrible...my hands r dry...im always wanting to scratch.....with previous two girls..i didn't have dry skin like this.....


----------



## nicem815

bsmalmasm said:


> lol sorry for such a long post.....
> 
> also has anyone else had really dry skin...like extremely dry...I heard the hands being dry was a sign of a boy...but my legs r terrible...my hands r dry...im always wanting to scratch.....with previous two girls..i didn't have dry skin like this.....


My skin is actually still really soft, so that made me think I'm having a girl, too! HA! My husband thought he "doesn't make girls" because most of the people in his family had boys! We shall see, though! Only God knows!


----------



## bsmalmasm

lol with my first girl that's wat my husband said bc he had boys and boys were dominate in his family (as well as mine) he said those exact words.."i cant make girls" now he has 2 girls


----------



## bsmalmasm

found some new ones to try......

*when you look in the mirror for atleast 1 min do your pupils dilate...
yes-boy
no-girl
..............Boy for me

*left breast bigger than right-girl
right breast bigger than left-boy
..............................BOY (sorry if tmi lol)

*your urine is really yellow(more than usual)-boy
about the same or not very noticeable change-girl
...........................BOY



so curious to see what yall think of the tales and if they held true for you...I know several ppl who swear by them and 9 times out of 10 they r right lol...whats yalls experience with them?!?!?!?!


----------



## bsmalmasm

*more headaches-boy
no headaches-girl
..............BOY its like clock work everyday..i keep headaches


----------



## SmartieMeUp

My skin is really dry, even got a flaky scalp which I've never had before. Hands feel smooth 90% of the time though. 

I find out in 5 days, scared. First istinct said boy but everything else in me says girl.


----------



## bsmalmasm

I heard if your hands r smooth then that points to girl...my hands, legs arms and belly...everything stays dry lol...do you hope for one or the other...im sure either way as long as he/she is healthy...


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Going by my scans I do actually think baby is a girl with nub theory. My face is mostly dry on my forehead and nose. Exfoliating doesn't do much just brings more skin to the surface and flake lol. 

Although I was sort of hoping for a boy this time (I wanted a boy first) I'm partially growing on having another girl, but I know for sure I won't be as disappointed (harsh I know) if it comes out one or the other as I'm feeling pretty content towards both sexes :)


----------



## hopeb11

i've lost all faith in wive's tales! Every single symptom said girl for me and turns out we are definitely having a little boy!! only one that was correct is that i am moody according to the hubby.


1. Heart rate above or below 140.

always between 155-160

2. Craving sweet or salty?

SWEET by all means!

3. Morning sickness?

None, but i've seen different versions online...

4. How's your beauty?

yuck :growlmad:

5. Chinese Calendar

Shows girl for every month last year except january, we conceived in september... so WRONG!

6. Moody or pleasant?

Moody, that's an understatement :sulk:

7. Headaches

Non-existent.

8. Could ONLY think of girl names and had dreams of playing dolls and tea party... this is i think has more to do with what you think and want it to be!

So it was quite a surprise when we found out we're having a boy! Had our hearts set on a girl, but have adjusted and have already begun to spoil or little man Kruz Porter. :happydance:


----------



## bsmalmasm

congrats to both of you!!!

I like doing these old wives tales and stuff but I don't rely on them bc like I said mine was like 90% boy lol maybe more but im having another girl...this preg was so diff from last tw girls its so weired lol but im happy with a girl just as long a she is healthy that's wat matters!!! im just curious if these worked for ANYONE lol cause it don't seem like good odds so far with these old wives tales......I don't like 20 or more (I kno obsessive lol) gender prediction quizzes online and sum asked the same questions sum asked diff questions but no joke...everyone said BOY lol...was weired to bc my mom had a dream a few days before we found out I was prego and my grandpa who had passed a few years ago was in her dream and he told me to name the baby aidan that it was a boy..well a few days later I find out im prego...then I was doing a gender prediction quiz online and it asked several questions then gives you a name suggestion at the end....NO LIE it said "its a baby boy, name him aidan" wow I was like that's gotta be a sign lol....o well im adjusting to another girl...even tho I was pretty sure boy lol


----------



## MidwifeMumma

First Pregnancy (Boy)-
Bad Sickness 
Great hair and skin
Craved cheese and crappy food
HR always below 140
Carried in hips & low (never got a big bump)
Mood didn't change
Second Pregnancy (find out gender in 2 days) complete opposite!
Sickness not as bad
Horrible hair and skin
Moody as!
Look a lot bigger in tummy and higher
Craving fruit and veggies 
HR at 12 weeks 160's 
So it will be interesting to know if it's a girl or another boy!


----------



## bsmalmasm

so ladies...what do you all think...did the old wives tales turn out true for me lol


----------



## MidwifeMumma

I would say 'no' it didn't lol will update mine in 2 days!


----------



## bsmalmasm

lol your right...unless sumthing changes between ow and the end of may (not likely) lol but they were totally off for me...which is weired bc they were right on with my two previous girls for the most part....

cant wait to hear your update!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwifeMumma

Looks like another little boy is on the way for us so all my theories were out aswell


----------

